# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Minne lisäautot HKL vs. TKL

## Multsun poika

HKL:n talous on yllättävän hyvässä jamassa. Sen sekä Hgin kauungin myöntämän lisärahan turvin liikennetarjontaa aiotaan lisätä Helsingissä. Sama on tilanne Tampereella, ylimääräistä rahaa on käytettävissä.
Ratkaisut vain eroavat toisistaan rannikolla ja Hämeessä.
Helsingissä HKL on ilmoittanut että lisäraha käytetään kokonaan poikittaisliikenteen vuorovälien tihentämiseen. Ensi syksystä ruuhka-ajan vuorovälejä aiotaan painaa selvästi alle 10 minuutin neljällä linjalla (58, 59, 78 ja 79). Esimerkiksi Herttoniemen ja Malmin väliä kulkeva 79 ajetaan 13 autolla 5,5 minuutin välein.
Tampereella laitetaan 2 lisävuoroa linjoille 14 ja 31. Itse olisin pistänyt nämä autot linjoille 15 ja 30. Näin autojen hyöty olisi maksimoitu. Ehkä myös 17 olisi kaivannut lisäauton, jotta Sammonkadulle olisi saatu 17 ja 25 tahdistus.
Vai miten itse olisitte sijoittaneet lisäautot?
Joka tapauksessa Helsinki ja Tampere ovat positiivisessa tilanteessa:minne sijoittaa lisäautot?
 Turussa mietitään mistä autot pitäisi vähentää

----------


## Eppu

No toit jo esiin hyviä kohteita mahdollisille lisävuoroille. Linjaa 17 voisi tosiaan ajaa viidellä autolla, niin saataisiin ainakin periaatteessa tasainen 7,5 min. vuoroväli Sammonkadulle. Linjalle 15 sijoittaisin myös lisäauton ruuhkaan. 12 minuutin vuoroväli voisi ollakin paikallaan siellä.

Mutta autosijoittelullakin voitaisiin saada aikaan jotain sinänsä hyviä muutoksia. Nivelet eivät enää liene yhtä tarpeellisia linjalla 18 enää tämän vuoden puolella, kun LL lisäsi liikennettä Ylöjärven suuntaan. Vaikka #405 ja #425 niin hienoja ja mahtavia autoja ovatkin ( :Smile: ) niin niillä olisi järkevämpää käyttöä muilla linjoilla.

Myös Teiskoon suuntautuva liikenne ja linja 28 voisivat mielestäni olla lähitulevaisuudessa uudelleenjärjestelyn kohteena.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Myös Teiskoon suuntautuva liikenne ja linja 28 voisivat mielestäni olla lähitulevaisuudessa uudelleenjärjestelyn kohteena.


Teiskon alueen liikennettä ei voi noin vain uudelleenjärjestää. Kyseisen alueen liikenne on Veolian liikenneluvalla ajamaa.




> Linjaa 17 voisi tosiaan ajaa viidellä autolla, niin saataisiin ainakin periaatteessa tasainen 7,5 min. vuoroväli Sammonkadulle. Linjalle 15 sijoittaisin myös lisäauton ruuhkaan. 12 minuutin vuoroväli voisi ollakin paikallaan siellä.


Sulaa hulluutta moinen. Nythän ongelmana on se, että linjoilla 17, 25 ja 27 on yhä järkyttävän paljon peräkkäinajoa Hakametsä-Keskustori-osuudella. Kyseiseen ongelmaan ei ole saatu lievennystä, vaikka epämääräisesti on vuosien varrella sanottu, että peräkkäinajoon on pyritty puuttumaan. Yksinkertainen ratkaisu olisi se, että linjojen lähtöaikoja hieman siirrettäisiin noin 5 minuutilla. Yksi toinen varteenotettava vaihtoehto olisi, että linja 25 palautetaan linjalle Pyynikintori-Sammonkatu ja linja 17 rupeaisi ajamaan Jankan kautta, kuten se yhteen aikaan tekikin pyhinä. Muutenkin linjalla 17 on todella paljon vajaakäyttöä Hakametsä-Holvasti osuudella. Nythän siellä on jokseenkin liioiteltu 20 min vuoroväli arkisin myös keskipäivällä. Rahola-keskusta-osuudella voisi sitten kehitellä jonkin ratkaisun jolla saataisiin sinne kohtuullinen palvelutaso. Itse ehkä lähtisin erottamaan Kaarilan palvelun omaksi linjaksi viimeistään pikaratikan myötä, jolloin siitä voisi tehdä liityntälinjan.

Eli ennemmin tarvitaan uudelleenjärjestelyjä, kuin lisää vuoroja nykyisille linjoille.

----------


## killerpop

> Myös Teiskoon suuntautuva liikenne ja linja 28 voisivat mielestäni olla lähitulevaisuudessa uudelleenjärjestelyn kohteena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Alunperin kirjoittanut Rasbelin
> 
> 
> Teiskon alueen liikennettä ei voi noin vain uudelleenjärjestää. Kyseisen alueen liikenne on Veolian liikenneluvalla ajamaa.


Niin kauan, kuin Nurmi-Sorilaa ei aleta rakentamaan, on silkkaa typeryyttä ajaa linjaa 28 keskelle ei mitään. Linjalle 28 olisi luonteva päätepaikka jossain Olkahisen seudulla. Se, paljonko nämä hukkakilometrit tällä hetkellä maksavat turhana ajona ja kierrosajan pidentymisenä, pitäisi ottaa todelliseen tarkasteluun. 

Korvaavaa liikennettä voisi sitten järjestää linjan 90 puitteissa Aitoniemen ja Kämmenniemen suuntaan, toki niille ajankohdille, jolloin oikeasti liikenteelle on tarvetta.

----------


## Eppu

> Teiskon alueen liikennettä ei voi noin vain uudelleenjärjestää. Kyseisen alueen liikenne on Veolian liikenneluvalla ajamaa.


No sitä juuri tarkoitankin, että Veolia voisi jonkin verran lisätä liikennettä esim. Kämmenniemeen ja vastaavasti TKL:n ajamalle 28:lle jäis pelkästään vakkariautot ja puolen tunnin vuoroväli, esimerkiksi. Samaan pakettiin vois myös kytkeä linjan 95 - eli kenties muutama lisävuoro Ruutanaan.




> Sulaa hulluutta moinen. Nythän ongelmana on se, että linjoilla 17, 25 ja 27 on yhä järkyttävän paljon peräkkäinajoa Hakametsä-Keskustori-osuudella...


Vaan on se toisaalta niinkin että kun kahdella linjalla olis sama vuoroväli niin suuremmalla todennäköisyydellä myös peräkkäinajot voitais poistaa. Tukkoisten ja Ruuhkaisten Sammonkadun sekä Kekkosentien/Sammon valtatien risteyksen tapauksessa se ei kylläkään tosiaan ole mitenkään helppo juttu.

----------


## ultrix

> Yksi toinen varteenotettava vaihtoehto olisi, että linja 25 palautetaan linjalle Pyynikintori-Sammonkatu ja linja 17 rupeaisi ajamaan Jankan kautta, kuten se yhteen aikaan tekikin pyhinä. Muutenkin linjalla 17 on todella paljon vajaakäyttöä Hakametsä-Holvasti osuudella. Nythän siellä on jokseenkin liioiteltu 20 min vuoroväli arkisin myös keskipäivällä. Rahola-keskusta-osuudella voisi sitten kehitellä jonkin ratkaisun jolla saataisiin sinne kohtuullinen palvelutaso. Itse ehkä lähtisin erottamaan Kaarilan palvelun omaksi linjaksi viimeistään pikaratikan myötä, jolloin siitä voisi tehdä liityntälinjan.


No niin no, Jankan kautta kiertäminen pidentäisi minun kävelymatkojani pysäkille, joten sikäli vastustan. Liikennöinnin kannalta tuolla voisi olla kuitenkin jopa positiivisia vaikutuksia, joten ainakin Y17-liikenteessä tuota voisi kokeilla. Epäilen kuitenkin vahvasti toteuttamiskelpoisuutta, koska linjan matka-aika lisääntyisi usealla minuutilla. Lisäksi nyttemmin 17 on ollut pääsääntöisesti ruuhka-aikaan kuormitettu vielä Sammon valtatielläkin.

Itse ehdottaisin mieluummin sitä, että linjan 17 vuoroväli pienennettäisiin 15 minuuttiin, mutta Vestonkadun jälkeen haarautetaan linja Holvastiin (Ilmattarenkadun päättäri) ja Vehmaisiin _(linjat 17H ja 17V; Tampereella ei kirjaimet ole olleet suosiossa, mutta näin linjoista on selkeämpää puhua vastaisuudessa)_. Kummallakin haaralla olisi siten 30 minuutin vuoroväli, mikä lienee riittävä kummallekin kaupunginosalle. Holvastista on kantautunut valituksia, ettei Sammonkadulle ja Messukylän lukioon / Ristinarkun kouluun pääse sujuvasti. Sikäli ehdotukseni on perusteltu ja jopa toteuttamiskelpoinen, mikäli haaroittamista ei turhaan kammoksuta.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Linjalle 28 olisi luonteva päätepaikka jossain Olkahisen seudulla.


Itse katkaisisin linjan entiselle linjan 18 päätepysäkille Kumpulaan tai sitten vaihtoehtoisesti Vastarannankadun kohdalle, johon saisi vielä tarvittaessa rakennettua kääntöpaikankin.




> Vaan on se toisaalta niinkin että kun kahdella linjalla olis sama vuoroväli niin suuremmalla todennäköisyydellä myös peräkkäinajot voitais poistaa. Tukkoisten ja Ruuhkaisten Sammonkadun sekä Kekkosentien/Sammon valtatien risteyksen tapauksessa se ei kylläkään tosiaan ole mitenkään helppo juttu.


Siis eihän ongelma ole tämän asian suhteen se, että se risteys on ruuhkainen, vaan se, että linjojen aikataulut on yhä laadittu huonosti peräkkäinajon kannalta. Peräkkäinajo alkaa jo Keskustorilta tai sitten Sammon valtatiellä, suunnasta riippuen. Sammon aukiolla viimeistään on sitten letka tai liian lyhyt vuoroväli. Sen voi todeta niin aikatauluista, kuin pysäkkiaikatauluista, kuin myös itse matkustamalla. Ratkaisu löytynee siitä, että lähtöaikoja muutetaan hienoisesti.




> No niin no, Jankan kautta kiertäminen pidentäisi minun kävelymatkojani pysäkille, joten sikäli vastustan.


Nimenomaan sinun kävelymatkojen pituudella ei ole tämän kannalta mitään merkitystä. Katsoisit mieluummin asiaa laajemmin.




> Lisäksi nyttemmin 17 on ollut pääsääntöisesti ruuhka-aikaan kuormitettu vielä Sammon valtatielläkin.


Mikä taas voidaan korjata ruuhka-aikojen lisäautoilla, jolloin silloin olisi pienempi vuoroväli. Sitä varten ei tarvitse vielä koko päivän vuoroväliä pienentää tai ryhtyä muihin toimenpiteisiin.




> Itse ehdottaisin mieluummin sitä, että linjan 17 vuoroväli pienennettäisiin 15 minuuttiin, mutta Vestonkadun jälkeen haarautetaan linja Holvastiin (Ilmattarenkadun päättäri) ja Vehmaisiin (linjat 17H ja 17V; Tampereella ei kirjaimet ole olleet suosiossa, mutta näin linjoista on selkeämpää puhua vastaisuudessa). Kummallakin haaralla olisi siten 30 minuutin vuoroväli, mikä lienee riittävä kummallekin kaupunginosalle.


Et vain ota huomioon sitä, että niitä matkustajia sinne loppuun asti on ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella todella vähän (olen käynyt töissä Vehmaisissa linjalla 17 hyvin vaihtelevilla työajoilla, joten voin sanoa seuranneeni tilannetta) ja tuo muutenkin aiheuttaisi ylitarjontaa reitin varrella Vestonkadulta keskustaan päin. Eli autot kulkisivat entistä tyhjempinä aina Sammonkadulle asti. Tuo nimenomaan jo nyt mättää koko nykyratkaisussakin. Autoja ajetetaan turhaan tyhjinä, kun yhtä hyvin palvelun voisi tuottaa myös linjoilla 17 ja 25 tekemällä muutoksia entiseen suuntaan.




> Holvastista on kantautunut valituksia, ettei Sammonkadulle ja Messukylän lukioon / Ristinarkun kouluun pääse sujuvasti. Sikäli ehdotukseni on perusteltu ja jopa toteuttamiskelpoinen, mikäli haaroittamista ei turhaan kammoksuta.


Tuo ei silti vaadi sitä, että suurin osa reitistä ajettaisiin 15 minuutin vuorovälillä. Tunnin vuoroväli Holvastista ja muut vuoro normaalia reittiä voisi olla sopiva kompromissi, koska linja 16 palvelee kuitenkin sen verran hyvin Holvastiakin. Ilmattarenkadulta haettaisiin sitten ne joiden matka päättyy Sammonkadulle tai em. kouluille.

----------


## Multsun poika

Saattaisi olla hyvä idea tuo linja 17 vakituinen kierrättäminen Jankan kautta. Samalla 25 voitaisiin katkaista taas Sammonkadun ja Pyynikintorin väliä kulkevaksi. Jos kummallakin olisi 15 minuutin vuoroväli, tahdistetuksi väliksi tulisi 7,5 min. 
Raholaan voisi sitten vetää jonkun hiukan harvemmin kulkevan linja kuin 25. Vaikkapa linjan 28 tai 29 tai miksei linja 15, jos vartin vuoroväli Raholaan välttämättä halutaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Nimenomaan sinun kävelymatkojen pituudella ei ole tämän kannalta mitään merkitystä. Katsoisit mieluummin asiaa laajemmin.


Olisi vissiin pitänyt  :Wink: -hymiöllä merkata tuo heittoni, mutta kukapa sitä nyt omia liikenneyhteyksiään haluaa ehdoin tahdoin heikentää?




> Et vain ota huomioon sitä, että niitä matkustajia sinne loppuun asti on ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella todella vähän (olen käynyt töissä Vehmaisissa linjalla 17 hyvin vaihtelevilla työajoilla, joten voin sanoa seuranneeni tilannetta) ja tuo muutenkin aiheuttaisi ylitarjontaa reitin varrella Vestonkadulta keskustaan päin. Eli autot kulkisivat entistä tyhjempinä aina Sammonkadulle asti. Tuo nimenomaan jo nyt mättää koko nykyratkaisussakin. Autoja ajetetaan turhaan tyhjinä, kun yhtä hyvin palvelun voisi tuottaa myös linjoilla 17 ja 25 tekemällä muutoksia entiseen suuntaan.


Otan sikäli kyllä huomioon, että ruuhka- ja päiväsaikaan olisi siis sekä Holvastiin että Vehmaisiin se 30 min vuoroväli, joka on aika lailla minimipalvelutaso, ja illalla ajettaisiin vain Vehmaisiin. Eli 17H kulkisi vain täydentävästi noin klo 7-17 ajan, jonka jälkeen ajettaisiin vain Vehmaisiin. Tarvittaessa 17H voitaisiin myös keskipäivällä pitää poissa ajosta, jolloin Leinolankadun/Vestonkadun alueelle ei olisi ylitarjontaa.




> Tuo ei silti vaadi sitä, että suurin osa reitistä ajettaisiin 15 minuutin vuorovälillä. Tunnin vuoroväli Holvastista ja muut vuoro normaalia reittiä voisi olla sopiva kompromissi, koska linja 16 palvelee kuitenkin sen verran hyvin Holvastiakin. Ilmattarenkadulta haettaisiin sitten ne joiden matka päättyy Sammonkadulle tai em. kouluille.


Vuoroväli Vehmaisiin olisi siis joko 15 tai 30 minuuttia, riippuen ajankohdasta. Muuten hyvä, mutta tällaiset palvelutasoaukot eivät vakuuta, esim. 15:n kerran tunnissa tapahtuva koukkaus Muotialantien kautta heikentää joukkoliikennetarjonnan säännönmukaisuutta pääreitillä. Toki tätä voisi kokeilla 17:lla, mutta tiedotuksen täytyy olla riittävän selkeää (linjakilvessä selkeästi 17H HOLVASTI ja aikatauluissa selkeästi merkitty, että vuoro ei mene Vehmaisiin vaan Holvastiin).




> Saattaisi olla hyvä idea tuo linja 17 vakituinen kierrättäminen Jankan kautta. Samalla 25 voitaisiin katkaista taas Sammonkadun ja Pyynikintorin väliä kulkevaksi. Jos kummallakin olisi 15 minuutin vuoroväli, tahdistetuksi väliksi tulisi 7,5 min. 
> Raholaan voisi sitten vetää jonkun hiukan harvemmin kulkevan linja kuin 25. Vaikkapa linjan 28 tai 29 tai miksei linja 15, jos vartin vuoroväli Raholaan välttämättä halutaan.


Voisihan tätä toki kokeilla. Vuorovälin olisi tosin oltava vähintään se 15 min kummallakin linjalla. Mutta pystyykö Sammonkadulla kääntymään sujuvasti ympäri vai olisiko 25:n päättäri fiksua sijoittaa Prisman tykö? Kuinka pahasti 17:n matka-aika kärsisi Alasniitynkadun kautta kiertämisestä?

----------


## Miska

> Muuten hyvä, mutta tällaiset palvelutasoaukot eivät vakuuta, esim. 15:n kerran tunnissa tapahtuva koukkaus Muotialantien kautta heikentää joukkoliikennetarjonnan säännönmukaisuutta pääreitillä.


Toivottavasti tuosta Muotialantien koukkauksesta päästään ensi talvena eroon (ensi kesäksihän sitä ei ole tulossa). Nyt kun linja 31 palvelee Muotialantietä, ei tuolle 15:n koukkaukselle enää ole tarvetta.

----------


## Rasbelin

Tuohon Sammon valtatien palvelemiseen Ristinarkun kohdalla tuli mieleen sellainen ajatus, että linja 19 voisikin jättää ajamatta siinä kohtaa Takahuhdintietä, koska linja 29 ajaa siitä kokopäiväisesti kuitenkin, sen sijaan paikaten linjan 17 jättämän tyhjän aukon ajamalla Sammon valtatie-Ali-Huikkaantie-Takahuhdintie. Eipä tarvitsisi Ultrixin sitten kävellä.  :Wink: 




> Mutta pystyykö Sammonkadulla kääntymään sujuvasti ympäri vai olisiko 25:n päättäri fiksua sijoittaa Prisman tykö?


Prismassa asioivien kannalta voisi Kaihari Centerin (eli se rakennus missä Asko on) pysäköintipaikalle tehdä kääntöpaikan, jolloin 25 palvelisi myös Prisma-Keskusta. Tosin paremmin se taitaisi sujua silti vanhalla reitillä, eli Sarvijaakonkuja (nykyään osa Takojankatua)-Sarvijaakonkatu-Sammonkatu, josta linjan 25 vanhalle päätepysäkille.




> Kuinka pahasti 17:n matka-aika kärsisi Alasniitynkadun kautta kiertämisestä?


Tuota olen ideoinut myös siihen suuntaan, että Keskustori-Sarvijaakonkatu-osuudelle palautettaisiin pikavuoro-osuus, jolloin pysähdyksien määrä Sammonkadulla karsiutuisi. Jos siis linja 25 ajaisi vanhaa reittiään ja edes 10 min vuorovälillä, olisi sen verran roima palvelutason lisäys, että se yhdistettynä linjaan 27 riittäisi mainiosti. Se myös nopeuttaisi ajoaikaa Jankan kieppiä varten. Nykyisellään jo linjan 17 kierrokset ovat varsin löysiä, eli kyllä sinne saisi mahdutettua Jankan kautta ajon. Ja jos joskus sinne pääsisi myös lähijunilla tai pikaratikalla, olisi pullat hyvin uunissa.  :Smile:

----------


## Razer

Minä en enää malta olla hiljaa ja antaa täällä ehdotusten viritä liiallisuuksiin...

Viimeisten kymmenen vuoden aikana tapahtuneita merkittäviä palvelutason parannuksia ovat olleet juuri mm. erikoismerkinnöistä ja pikavuoroista luopuminen, vakiominuuttiaikataulut, suorat reitit ja niin pois päin.

Suhtaudun äärimmäisen nyrpeästi linjan 17 hajauttamiseen, Jankan kautta kiertelyyn ja Sammonkadun läpi pikavuorona ajamiseen. On kuitenkin hyvin keskeistä asiakasmäärien kasvattamiseksi, että vuorovälit ovat porrastettavissa Sammonkadulla ja helpoin keino ongelman purkamiseksi taitaa tosiaan olla ultrixin ehdotus. Läpi päivän 5 x 15 = 75 ja joka toinen vuoro Holvastin päätteelle, mielellään ihan eri linjanumeroin. Illalla ajettaisiin Vehmaisiin kuten nytkin kahden auton voimin (mielestäni 90 minuutin kierros on liikaa).

17 Vehmaisista: 00 30
17 Holvastista päivällä: 15 45
25 Jankasta päivällä: 05 20 35 50
25 Jankasta illalla: 20 50
27 Irjalasta: 25 55

Ali-Huikkaantien risteyksestä:
päivä 03 09 14 24 28 33 39 44 54 58
ilta 03 14 24 33 44 54




> Kuinka pahasti 17:n matka-aika kärsisi Alasniitynkadun kautta kiertämisestä?


 Kokonaista kaksi minuuttia, mutta periaatesyistä sekin on liikaa!  :Smile:

----------


## Rasbelin

> Viimeisten kymmenen vuoden aikana tapahtuneita merkittäviä palvelutason parannuksia ovat olleet juuri mm. erikoismerkinnöistä ja pikavuoroista luopuminen, vakiominuuttiaikataulut, suorat reitit ja niin pois päin.


Tai sitten ei. Täsmätarjonta, nopetetut linjat ja joustavat lähtöajat on sitten vaihdossa kuopattu kun on siirrytty merkitöjen vähentämiseen, vakiominuutteihin ja pikavuoroista luopumiseen. Vakiominuuteilla ei ole saavutettu mitään, koska matkustajat silti katsovat aikataulua ennen lähtöänsä - viimeistään pysäkkiaikataulua. On poikkeus, että ihmiset muistaisivat ulkoa vakiominuutit, jotka eivät kuitenkaan päde koko päivän osalta.




> On kuitenkin hyvin keskeistä asiakasmäärien kasvattamiseksi, että vuorovälit ovat porrastettavissa Sammonkadulla ja helpoin keino ongelman purkamiseksi taitaa tosiaan olla ultrixin ehdotus. Läpi päivän 5 x 15 = 75 ja joka toinen vuoro Holvastin päätteelle, mielellään ihan eri linjanumeroin.


Millähän perusteella se on helpompaa lisäämällä ylitarjontaa linjalla jolla suurin osa kulkee sillä osuudella minkä myös 25 ajaa? Toki poikkeuksena sitten tietyt ruuhka-aikojen lähdöt. Lisäät vain turhia kustannuksia kun haluat ajattaa melkein tyhjiä autoja pitkiä matkoja, kun keskittämällä tarjonta sinne missä kysyntä on, saadaan selvästikin lyhyemmällä reitillä toteutettua sama tavoite. Siksi toiseksi Ali-Huikkaantien risteyksellä ei ole suurta merkitystä peräkkäinajon kannalta, vaan Sammonkadun itäpäällä tai Hakametsän pysäkillä, jossa varsinainen kuormitus alkaa/loppuu.

Olennaisinta on se, että Jankassa on tasainen tarjonta nykyisen linjan 25 reitin varrella (toteutettavissa linjalla 17) ja Sammonkadulla on vastaava palvelutaso kuin 90-luvun puoliväliin asti olikin, kunnes Jankan-reitin aloittaminen sekoitti pakan. Leinolan ja Vehmaisten pientaloalueet eivät tuota tarpeeksi matkustajia 15 minuutin vuorovälille, koska alueet ovat sen verran henkilöautopainotteisia Kalevaan ja Jankaan verrattuna. Puhumattakaan asukastiheydestä tai sosioekonomisista tekijöistä.

----------


## Miska

> Tai sitten ei. Täsmätarjonta, nopetetut linjat ja joustavat lähtöajat on sitten vaihdossa kuopattu kun on siirrytty merkitöjen vähentämiseen, vakiominuutteihin ja pikavuoroista luopumiseen. Vakiominuuteilla ei ole saavutettu mitään, koska matkustajat silti katsovat aikataulua ennen lähtöänsä - viimeistään pysäkkiaikataulua. On poikkeus, että ihmiset muistaisivat ulkoa vakiominuutit, jotka eivät kuitenkaan päde koko päivän osalta.


Kyllä nimenomaan säännölliset aikataulut ja vahvat aina samaa reittiä kulkevat runkolinjat houkuttelevat käyttämään joukkoliikennettä. Asiaa on tiettävästi tutkittukin ja ainakin minä olen ollut huomaavinani että tällaisilla runkolinjoilla matkustajamäärän kehitys tuppaa kääntymään nousujohteiseksi. Pääkaupunkiseudultakin pikavuorot poistettiin jokin aika sitten juuri siksi, että osa matkustajista oli epätietoisia niiden pysähtymisrajoituksista. Aikasäästökin taisi usein olla hyvin minimaalista. Eiköhän tuonne Sammonkadun varteenkin löydy jokin kelvollinen ratkaisu ilman mitään pikavuoroja.

----------


## ultrix

> Pääkaupunkiseudultakin pikavuorot poistettiin jokin aika sitten juuri siksi, että osa matkustajista oli epätietoisia niiden pysähtymisrajoituksista. Aikasäästökin taisi usein olla hyvin minimaalista. Eiköhän tuonne Sammonkadun varteenkin löydy jokin kelvollinen ratkaisu ilman mitään pikavuoroja.


Etenkin jos täytyisi juuri pysäkillä X Kalevassa jäädä pois, ja lähin pikavuoropysäkki olisi jossain parin virstan päässä.

----------


## tkp

> Vakiominuuteilla ei ole saavutettu mitään, koska matkustajat silti katsovat aikataulua ennen lähtöänsä - viimeistään pysäkkiaikataulua. On poikkeus, että ihmiset muistaisivat ulkoa vakiominuutit, jotka eivät kuitenkaan päde koko päivän osalta.


Jaa...Kyllä minä ainakin muistan 15:sta aikataulun ulkoa noin kuukauden käytön jälkeen. Helpottaa huomattavasti kulkemista kun ei tarvii aina kaivaa aikataulua esille. Vielä kun linja kulkisi aikataulussa...

----------


## Laituri

Ajatus Vehmaisten-Holvastin-Leinolan alueen reiteistä  Koilliskeskus huomioonottaen.

Ajatus, että jos 16 reitin vaihtaisi Sammonkadulle ja 17 reitti Teiskontielle, voisi ajatella jopa pienimuotoista vaihtoterminaalia (pysäkit suht lähekkäin) Koilliskeskuksessa.

(16 Leinola-...-Mäentakusenkatu-ja sitten vasemmalle Aitolahdentie-Sammon valtatie)

(17 Vehmainen-...-Leinolankatu-ja sitten oikealle Aitolahdentie-heikkilänkatu-Teiskontie)

Lehdessä on ollut kirjoitusta, että Holvastista ei enää pääse Sammonkadulle uimahallille ja Leinolasta ei pääse Koilliskeskuksen viereiselle pysäkille eikä Messukylän kirjastoon.

Olisi uutta ristikkäis/poikittaisliikennettä, että Vehmaisista pääsisi Koilliskeskukseen (ja Taysiin) ja sitten Leinolan alueelta Prismakeskukseen.

----------


## Razer

> Lehdessä on ollut kirjoitusta, että Leinolasta ei pääse Messukylän kirjastoon. Olisi uutta ristikkäis/poikittaisliikennettä jos 16 reitin vaihtaisi Sammonkadulle ja 17 reitin Teiskontielle.


Edut olisivat nykylinjastoon verrattuna suorastaan minimaaliset ja haitat varmaan vielä suuremmat matka-aikojen keskustaan kasvaessa. Meillä kuitenkin on linjat 19 ja 29, joilla Linnainmaalta pääsee vielä suht vaivatta Takahuhtiin. Poikittaisliikennettä ei pidä synnyttää heikentämällä massayhteyksiä.

----------


## killerpop

> Lehdessä on ollut kirjoitusta, että Holvastista ei enää pääse Sammonkadulle uimahallille ja Leinolasta ei pääse Koilliskeskuksen viereiselle pysäkille eikä Messukylän kirjastoon.


En lehtiä ole lukenut, mutta tätä uimahallille pääsyä en ymmärrä, en mitenkään. Ei Teiskontieltä oikeasti ole juurikaan pidempi matka Kalevan uintikeskukseen, kunhan vaan jää oikealla pysäkillä pois. 

Tämä Koilliskeskus-juttu on vielä mystisempi. Jos kyseisellä Leinolalla tarkoitetaan nyt vanhaa 16:n päätealuetta Orimuskadun varressa, niin tuskimpa on pysäkille enempää matkaa kuin sen 100m. Jos taasen tarkoitetaan Leinolankadun vartta, niin eipä sieltä ole ollut ennenkään yhteyksiä!


Joskus oikeasti toivoisi, että näillä narisijoilla olisi Tampereen kartta käytettävissä. Mieluusti linjakartta.

----------


## Kinmo

> Joskus oikeasti toivoisi, että näillä narisijoilla olisi Tampereen kartta käytettävissä. Mieluusti linjakartta.


..Tai edes jotain järkeä jutuissaan kaiken maailman pööpöilyiden sijaan. Nauraahan niille jo naurismaan aidatkin.

----------


## ultrix

> Lehdessä on ollut kirjoitusta, että Holvastista ei enää pääse Sammonkadulle uimahallille ja Leinolasta ei pääse Koilliskeskuksen viereiselle pysäkille eikä Messukylän kirjastoon.
> 
> Olisi uutta ristikkäis/poikittaisliikennettä, että Vehmaisista pääsisi Koilliskeskukseen (ja Taysiin) ja sitten Leinolan alueelta Prismakeskukseen.


Vehmaisista pääsee koilliskeskukseen ja TAYSiin tarpomalla Kiveliönkadun pysäkille ja hyppäämällä kuuteentoista. Sairaalalle pääsee myös Kangasalan linjojen (70, 75) tai 17 kyydissä Messukylään/Ristinarkkuun matkustaen, josta vaihto linjalle 6. 

Leinolasta pääsee Prismalle joko vaihtamalla Itsenäisyydenkadulla tai kävelemällä 17:n pysäkille. Epäilen kyllä vahvasti tarvetta tälle, sillä onhan leinolalaisilla Koilliskeskus.

Tällä hetkellä suurimmat ongelmat idän linjastossa ovat seuraavat:Takahuhdintien linjojen 19 ja 29 peräkkäinajoSuoran bussiyhteyden puute Ristinarkun koululle / Messukylän lukiolle Holvasti-Leinola-akselilta, vaihtoyhteys epävarmaYksi keino korjata molemmat ongelmat samalla kertaa olisi mahdollisesti linjan 29 reitin pidennys vanhalle Leinolan päättärille. Myös aiemmin ehdottamaani 17:n haarauttamista Holvastiin ja Vehmaisiin tulisi kokeilla.

----------


## Laituri

Ajatus 16 ja 17 reittivaihdosta tuli mieleeni, että Vestonkadun-Leinolankadun alueelta tuntuisi luontevalta päästä Koilliskeskukseen.

Paloaseman kohdalta on jonkinlainen kävelymatka ja Vehmaisten suuntaan pysäkki on vielä kauempana risteyksestä.

Niin, yleisönosastosta (narinoista) muistui mieleeni edellämainitsemani ...

----------

